# luonnos



## Gavril

The dictionary gives _luonnos _as a translation of _draft_ (as in _rough draft _etc.), _outline _and _sketch_. But, the English words _draft_ and _outline _often refer to very different things. A draft is an unfinished version of something (sometimes very close to finished), including all the details that exist so far; _outline_ can mean a kind of draft, but it can also mean a summary of something (often a piece of writing) that leaves out most of the details.

Does _luonnos _refer to both these things (draft and summary), or only one of them? I'll be glad to clarify my question, if needed.

Kiitos


----------



## Duracell

_Luonnos_ is basically any kind of a draft. It can be a "first version" of a painting or a writing etc. which will be changed later on.

_Luonnos _does not refer to a summary. (A summary would be _tiivistelmä _or _referaatti_.)

I hope this helps...


----------



## Duracell

...Of course, if you have a context where you'd like to use the word _luonnos, _I can try to help you out more precisely.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

These two American dictionary definitions fit _luonnos_ very well:

*sketch*, n.
1.    a simply or hastily executed drawing or painting, esp. a preliminary one, giving the essential features without the details.
2.    a rough design, plan, or draft, as of a book.

In other words, _sketch_ is often a good English-language word for _luonnos._


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> These two American dictionary definitions fit _luonnos_ very well:
> 
> *sketch*, n.
> 1.    a simply or hastily executed drawing or painting, esp. a preliminary one, giving the essential features without the details.
> 2.    a rough design, plan, or draft, as of a book.
> 
> In other words, _sketch_ is often a good English-language word for _luonnos._



What about a draft which is not simply or hastily executed, and is not very far from the final product? Would _luonnos _translate that meaning as well?


----------

